# Piedmont muskie



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

Thought I'd post pics of my first fish of the year. Went to piedmont today, 3/12 and had 2 follows and caught another. One of the 2 follows should have been a catch, came in mouth open and gills flared but I blew it. Made my turn to sharp and it swam right underneath the boat and dissappeared. The one I landed went 42" and gave me a serious battle!


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Nice early fish !! I am down here in Florida catching all kinds of fish, but Muskies are always on my mind. Looking forward to West Branch when I get home.
John


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Thats a nice looking muskie. What did you get it on? Looks like a nice start to the open water season.


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

Got it on a DCG, gold color. New rod a reel I got this year, 8.5 footer with a revo toro winch. The greatest reel ever for big blades and BIG cranks!!!


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

whats a dcg? im new to muskie fishing lol


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Very nice congrats, my first fish was a muskie too from alum caught it Tuesday, hope you catch some more.


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

Double cowgirl, twin-tens, DC-10, all forms of double #10 colorado blade bucktails.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Great going!


----------



## ZEBRACON1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Great looking fish.... nice pics. Were there many boats on the water today ?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

What a way to start the season. Beautiful fish and great pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

I didn't count but at any one time there was probably only 15 boats on the lake, I hope it stays that way. Heading up to Alum tomorrow, so everyone else can have piedmont  Thanks for all the complements everyone!


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Whoa doggy,hope my first muskie is a brother to that.Nice Fish man congrats!


----------



## sploosh56 (Dec 31, 2008)

Soooooo jealous right now of you man. Congrats on a great way to start the year!


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Anyone hittin any eyes. been hearin some mixed reports. some good reports.. doubt i get a report but just thought id try and see if anyone out there can fill me in. gonna give it a whirl either way i suppose wake up early if anyone repsonds ok if not ill still go.....

...vibees...


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

dmgonfishin55 said:


> I didn't count but at any one time there was probably only 15 boats on the lake, I hope it stays that way.


Man. I can remember fishing it 10-15 years ago. All of March you might see two boats a day. Times sure have changed. 

BTW-Nice fish. 

Did you get any at Alum sunday. I was out and about for a couple hours. Lake was four foot above summer pool and heavily stained. No fish for me. Saw one other boat out.


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

Sorry I didn't get to it sooner, there was some guys catching saugeye down by the dam. 
I didn't catch anything Sunday at alum, we were the only boat in the dam area. Lake was high and really muddy, muddiest I've seen it.


----------



## pal21 (Mar 9, 2008)

Nice job Dave. I see a 50 waiting for ya soon.


----------

